# pen holder prices



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 12, 2007)

I was wondering if those with experience selling there products at shows, how much would people be willing to pay for things like these.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 12, 2007)

We have not done shows for our pens but we have done shows for antiques and such.  At $29.95 you would sell them pretty darn quick which was what I voted.  I think that the price is low and here is what I would consider if you stay with the slim line and adust accordingly for the Euro.....

Paper Clip   $2.95
Slim Line    $1.60
Pen Holder   $1.00
Pen Blank    $5.00
Desk Wood    $5.00
Shop Cost    $2.00
Total       $17.55

This is your cost to make the desk set.  I figured the base a little high as I did not include the cost of the router bit.  This also does not include shipping to you for the parts or cost to drive to WC or wherever to get parts for the set.  So at $29.95 you are going to make $12.40 for your time and talent.  If you are going to production line these where you make 25 or so and do it in a weekend, then maybe it might be worth it.  It is only $310 profit but if it helps to sell some high end pens then maybe.  Personally I would switch to the Euro in a burl.  I would do a CA finish on the pen and I would start at $65 minimum.  Depending on how they sell you can raise you prices later.  You also can do many variations to the basic setup.  

I do like your base design.  You could also use that design to do a golf theme which sells pretty well.

Anyway that is just a little input, take it for what it is worth.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the indepth comment.You got my brain going on the golf theme, and the wife has already seen my shopping list for green felt golf tees and other golf stuff.
Thank you for the input.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Aug 12, 2007)

Oops! Reading your topic's title, I mistakenly assumed that you were asking the price for the......pen holder! If the pen is included, the cost would absolutely be "above $30".


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOHAND_
> <br />You got my brain going on the golf theme, and the wife has already seen my shopping list for green felt golf tees and other golf stuff.



There is a nice 'golf club' pen clip that may add to your 'game'in selling towards golf enthusiasts. Check out CS/PSI if interested.

-Peter-[]


<br />


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 14, 2007)

Well hopefully i can get people to buy these for a good price.
I thank everyone for helping me get a feel for what you think they may sell for.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 15, 2007)

Was this posted elsewhere also? Desk sets have not proven to be good sellers for me, at any price. I have also noticed others who were unable to sell theirs. Might be different in other markets. Good luck.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Frank you are in Arkansas, you don't actually think the average person there has a desk do you?[)][}][)]

And those that do probably use it like your old Gov. did! [:0][:0][:0]

Sorry couldn't resist.  []


----------



## jrc (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Dave, I realy like your pen stands.  I emailed you last week about where you got the inserts pen holders and ordered a few.  There is a guy that makes jewelry out of these rocks and I thought I would try them for pen holders. After the first of the year I'm working on getting some pen parts cast in sterling and I thing a custom silver pen holder would look great with this black stone


<br />



<br />


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice work jim, thanks for the comments.


----------

